# Top 10 engineers of all time



## 1SmartEngineer (Jan 7, 2010)

I recently posted an article titled, "Top 10 remarkable engineers of all time" unaware of the cyber-controversy it would generate. I received some distasteful emails pertaining to not only the order but also the selection of the engineers.

Top 10 remarkable engineers of all time

What do you think and who would your list include?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd have to ad Ed Cole and Kelly Johnson.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't forget about the little toy clown in 'The Little Engine that Could'


----------



## RevMen (Jan 7, 2010)

What? No Casey Jones? This is an outrage!


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 7, 2010)

And lets not forget none them had PE stamps...the only one that really resembled a real engineer was the Otto fellow who got nothing for his good effort while his colleagues started billion dollar businesses..


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Most of them didn't even have engineering degrees.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 7, 2010)

This list is a farce...Isaac Newton wasnt on it either


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 7, 2010)

or Von Braun


----------



## benbo (Jan 7, 2010)

GT_ME, TMcKeon, and Benbo


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2010)

benbo said:


> GT_ME, TMcKeon, and Benbo


You sure you want to be associated with that group, benbo?


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

TranspoVA said:


> This list is a farce...Isaac Newton wasnt on it either


^ not an engineer


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 7, 2010)

benbo said:


> GT_ME, TMcKeon, and Benbo


don't forget carlitouk


----------



## benbo (Jan 7, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> > GT_ME, TMcKeon, and Benbo
> ...


I read somewhere that those were, respectively, a multimillionaire HVAC expert who worked himself up from the floor at a top 3 school as well as the only guy in Florida with a PE and contractors license, and the top stormwater expert in the US.

Isn't that true?


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jan 7, 2010)

Ford is WAY too high on this list. He was a great businessman, but....

4 spots above Archimedes Tesla, and Otto? That is a joke.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't believe they left out William Rankine.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 8, 2010)

DaVinci #1? :huh:

That's probably the worst choice of all time. Sure he dreamed up some elaborate works and military equipment that were well ahead of their time, but a) VERY few of them were actually made, 2) some wouldn't even work if made, and d) he has MAJOR design flaws in many obvious areas (look at the cranking mechanism in his tank design). If he lived in today's world, he'd be canned by many employers for glaring errors.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 8, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> TranspoVA said:
> 
> 
> > This list is a farce...Isaac Newton wasnt on it either
> ...


Granted...engineers use calculus and oh lets say gravity every day...how more significant do you get...but hey if your really going to call Turing an engineer...than lets throw in the guy who invented the rubiks cube


----------



## YaGoof (Jan 12, 2010)

1SmartEngineer said:


> I recently posted an article titled, "Top 10 remarkable engineers of all time" unaware of the cyber-controversy it would generate. I received some distasteful emails pertaining to not only the order but also the selection of the engineers.
> Top 10 remarkable engineers of all time
> 
> What do you think and who would your list include?


Ludwig Von Prandtl - father of boundary layer theory - used on wing design and on countless real fluid mechanics and heat transfer problems

Osborne Reynolds - father of laminar/turbulent theory - developed the Reynold number

Frank Whittle and Hans von Ohain - fathers of the gas turbine engine - 787 anyone?


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 28, 2010)

benbo said:


> GT_ME, TMcKeon, and Benbo






FLBuff PE said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> > GT_ME, TMcKeon, and Benbo
> ...


Beat me to the punch. Is Tommy Boy back(aka TMcK)? His web site is d-e-a-d now but what about him? I know GT_ME was hammered, can't remember carlitouk and last time I checked benbo was OK.


----------



## Twofrogs (Apr 28, 2010)

benbo said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > benbo said:
> ...


Oh yes, I remember that dude, should bring him back for some entertainment


----------



## Riceman (May 8, 2010)

Timoshenko


----------

